
Chief Physicist Says Quantum Computers Are “Tools of Destruction, Not Creation” - sizzle
https://futurism.com/worlds-leading-physicist-says-quantum-computers-are-tools-of-destruction-not-creation/
======
valarauca1
Tools are neither good nor evil. We decide how a tool is used, and to that end
our histories and children decide if it was good or evil.

Quantum Computing unlocks a lot of crypto-breaking, but post-quantum
algorithms are already getting mainstream. People are starting to understand
implementations, the theoretical underpinnings appear solid. As somebody who
contributes occasionally to OpenSSL-esque projects the crypto world will
handle this. New algorithms come-and-go. New cypher suites can be made, this
is standard practice.

The _scary_ applications of Quantum Computing really have more to do with
plasma turbulence and protein folding. I'm more concerned with nuclear/eugenic
wars then my bank being drained.

